# Cheech Ties Flies



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Check out www.thisisfly.com to see some piping hot fly gumbo on page 67. Congrats to F/V and Corey on the article, and to the Big Ugly for his famousness.


----------



## icthys (Sep 10, 2007)

Where can I get a bowl? killer article


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I only learned two things reading this article.......Dew and Flies, dew and flies, dew and flies, dew and flies. Now..... I know _'everything' _about the Cheech !!!

Very good and fun article....congrats to you Cheech !!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice work cheech man. I didnt know you had a real name :shock: You guys are getting published a lot. Nice work to You Bryan and Cory!


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

I go by the name of Mike Honcho...

Thanks for the props fellas. Bry and Corey deserve all the credit. They did a killer job with the story and the photos.


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks dudes, hope you enjoyed... it was easy on my end, I got to work with Cheech and Corey ; )Nice work fellas.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Cheech is a fly fisherman? I thought he only fished for bass with gear. :wink: 

Nice writeup Bryan.


----------



## krc.humpy (Sep 17, 2007)

Sweet article. I tried to color grizzly hackle to do an Adams a while back with a brown sharpie and it caused all the bards to stick together and when it dried they were stiff and brittle. Do you have a special technique you do not mind sharing?


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

krc.humpy said:


> Sweet article. I tried to color grizzly hackle to do an Adams a while back with a brown sharpie and it caused all the bards to stick together and when it dried they were stiff and brittle. Do you have a special technique you do not mind sharing?


I just lay the hackle down on a piece of paper and run the marker down one side of the feather. Then let it dry. The Sharpie shouldn't make it stick together.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Sharpie on hackle for PA. Dude, thats brilliant! Gotta love markers. When i'm too lazy to tie a lot of times I bust out the sharpy on the commercials and I thin it makes a big difference. Makes all the difference sometimes on rusty PMDs (like a Hunchback). Great read and as always another great issue.


----------

